# rod and reel parts



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

components parts, solid blanks, 4.0 parts, 6/0 parts, some spinning reel parts, reels gaffs,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,if it has to do witj fjshing i probibly have it at a good price

trying to get some space


706 reels and parts also

call bill before 9 at night,,,,,,,,,862-3582 in fwb


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

still have any 706 parts?


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

7-6 and parts are gone

got a new shipment of foam grips yesterday


----------



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

Do you have any parts for the old (1988 +/-) Shimano bait runner 6500


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

hey man you dont happen to have a retaining ring for the clicker assembly for a penn 113 4/0 do you? im fixing my buddies reel and i cant wait another week to get it from penn or another sight. if so how much? and where are you located?


----------

